# I need a good download manager.



## NameTooLong (Dec 26, 2002)

I need a good download manager preferably without scumware but does not have to be freeware. I would like one with adjustments for priority/speed. Drag and drop downloading is a must. Mirror finding would be a good feature too. Anybody know of one like that? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Rhettman5.1 (Sep 25, 2002)

HERE you go, free, no spyware or nags, check it out, several members use it ...Rhett


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

I also reccommend Fresh, but it does have nag screens after your demo is over (I think its 15 day trial).
Another member was able to use it and download the full Red Hat Linux in no more than 2 hours with it!


----------



## Rhettman5.1 (Sep 25, 2002)

Never had a nag screen Brendan , and I update it often...as far as I know, it's not even available for sale...are we talking about the same thing ???

From the site: "100% free, no charges, no banners in the software (which steal your bandwidth) , no spyware."


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

It does say that, I swear that it was a trial and mine expired though!


----------



## Rhettman5.1 (Sep 25, 2002)

We are both right !! The trick is, the registration is FREE also, they just send you a E-Mail with the code and contact you when there are upgrades...be sure to take ticks out of 3rd party adds permission tho, you know the drill  ..Rhett


----------



## NameTooLong (Dec 26, 2002)

Thanks guys, FreshDownload works great.


----------



## syndessol (Mar 3, 2003)

Here is another good adfree and spyfree program...called KaZaA
http://doa2.host.sk/

-syn


----------



## NameTooLong (Dec 26, 2002)

Thanks for the thought, syndessol, but Kazaa is not a download manager. It is a P2P file sharing program. A download manager is a program which manages downloads from web pages. I may use Kazaa Lite if I get the time but that's not what I wanted.


----------



## syndessol (Mar 3, 2003)

oops....my bad!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NameTooLong (Dec 26, 2002)

No problem, at least you learned the difference.


----------



## fieldtrip (Oct 19, 2002)

i use lightning download- 
"Accelerate your downloads--split a file and download up to 6 parts at the same time to help get your files faster. 
Schedule your downloads--let Lightning Download do the work, have it dial your modem, download your files, and hang-up when done. 
Manage your downloads--easily find files waiting to finish and those you've downloaded, and easily set the download order to get files you want first. 
And everything else you'd expect from a Download Manager--take over downloads from your web browser, download resuming, mirror searching, and lots more"
no spyware, fairly cheap to buy. you can get the trial version from- http://www.lightningdownload.com/


----------



## NameTooLong (Dec 26, 2002)

I just dloaded and and installed Lightning Download and it is great... in fact, I will be uninstalling Fresh Download very soon. Thank you very much, fieldtrip. I love that it actually grabs my downloads. FD let IE pop-up it's download window and then it would pop-up it's own, two windows for one file... I don't think so. Even with browser integration turned on it did it, oh well from now on I'll be using LD.


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

The IE window isnt supposed to pop up, its a file association problem.


----------



## NameTooLong (Dec 26, 2002)

Oh well, Lightning Download is better in other areas as well and it doesn't have a problem changing the associations.


----------



## fieldtrip (Oct 19, 2002)

glad u liked it NameTooLong , happy downloading!!!!!!!


----------

